# Changes to Severance Pay



## ARMY_101 (21 Jun 2012)

Recap: after Budget 2012 several different forms of severance pay and other related benefits were lumped into one severance pay package. These are the details pertaining to how they're calculated and how you elect to have it paid out.



> CANFORGEN 119/12
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> REF: A. CANFORGEN 062/12
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jun 2012)

I think this is being covered here:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/105269.200.html


----------

